# why farmers wont give permission



## holton27596

I gave a young fellow permission to hunt my place. Said clearly, call me first. He called me once, and then I find out that he was in there almost every other day and was all over the neighbors properties. Then the next week a bunch of dog hunters were caught hunting the properties and had even cut the locks to get in . NO MORE PERMISSION. If you aint family or  friend don't even bother to ask.


----------



## Kdad

Thanks tool carrier for messing up something for the owner and future, possible hunter. Falls back to parents and no respect. It's such a simple thing but so hard in aspect. I get it but just don't get it.


----------



## jap

It does suck that the bad hunters mess it up for the good honest hunters there is lots of good land that is loaded with game and can't get permission because of some jack leg


----------



## sghoghunter

That's one reason I won't bother with a small place unless the joining landowners don't mind.


----------



## rivercritter

was this a fella you knew previously or just showed up at the door?


----------



## Uptonongood

holton27596 said:


> If you aint family or  friend don't even bother to ask.



Makes absolutely perfect sense to me.  Sorry your kindness was abused like it was.


----------



## PappyHoel

Don't blame you one bit.  If I owned land no one would hunt it and I would patrol it like norad.  I'm not sure if it's the hunting culture or just lowlife people but I've ran across a ton.


----------



## 280bst

Got to do with no Respect for other people. He was kind enough to let him use his land and got abused and taken advantage of for his kindness. Trust was broken which will never be regained and this is why it's so hard to get a place like that. As always it don't take but a few to ruin it for the rest that knows it's a matter of Trust to hunt on somebody's land


----------



## riverbank

Sad but true. Sorry about your bad experience.


----------



## Redbow

That sux, don't blame you one bit Holton, but sadly there is too much of this disrespect for others and their property in this world.


----------



## WildLines

my dad gave a young man permission to hunt turkey on his farm last year.  the first time he left the gate open we called him and explained we have cows and gates are closed each and every time.  
The next week he left it open after an evening hunt and my dad got a call that 80 head were on the road at 10 PM.  After they got them back in, he told the kid never come out again and he started locking the gate.

You'd be surprised at how many millions of acres are never hunted because the land owner got burned.


----------



## Crakajak

Sorry to hear about this Holton.I gave a neighbor permission to take his 21 YO daughter hunting to kill her first deer. She killed a button buck that evening and he killed 2 does.Never hunted on my land again.I still let people bring their small children to hunt,but I make sure the rules are clear.


----------



## Throwback

we have some ponds on our place. Used to let people we know fish and bring a friend BUT the friend had to be WITH THEM. Came home from vacation one day and there was some guy at the lake we had no idea who he was down there fishing. Apparently one of the "friends" had told this guy to go fishing there. This happened on more than one occasion. 

We only let family and a very few close friends fish now.


----------



## KyDawg

I got a decent size lease up here with lots of turkey and deer. I post my lease but will still let people hunt it if they come to me and ask. The rules are clear and I always ask them one more time, do you understand what we agreed to. If they break those rules they don't come back. Most of them you never see again cause they don't like my rules.


----------



## mtr3333

Respect. Some have no clue and never will.


----------



## 01Foreman400

KyDawg said:


> I got a decent size lease up here with lots of turkey and deer. I post my lease but will still let people hunt it if they come to me and ask. The rules are clear and I always ask them one more time, do you understand what we agreed to. If they break those rules they don't come back. Most of them you never see again cause they don't like my rules.



This is me asking very politely.....can I turkey hunt your place?


----------



## KyDawg

01Foreman400 said:


> This is me asking very politely.....can I turkey hunt your place?



Yes sir.


----------



## sghoghunter

KyDawg said:


> I got a decent size lease up here with lots of turkey and deer. I post my lease but will still let people hunt it if they come to me and ask. The rules are clear and I always ask them one more time, do you understand what we agreed to. If they break those rules they don't come back. Most of them you never see again cause they don't like my rules.



Hey there buddy ole pal,let's go get a big buck


----------



## Livewildforlife

It's sad that there is so many non sportsman out there these days. It's becoming almost impossible to find places to hunt these days even for coyotes. Unless you can afford to lease, join a club or buy land it's almost mission impossible. Which a major reason has to do with morons not respecting the rules of the property or respecting the property. I treated my private land in Indiana like it was gold and literally sent Xmas cards and gifts to the landowners. Following the rules was the easy part but I guess for others it's not so easy.


----------



## KyDawg

sghoghunter said:


> Hey there buddy ole pal,let's go get a big buck



I would rather hunt Quail and hogs in South Georgia.


----------



## sghoghunter

KyDawg said:


> I would rather hunt Quail and hogs in South Georgia.



I don't quail hunt but if you want a south ga hog hunt I can handle that


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

OP,  I feel your pain.

Almost every time I give someone I dont know well permission to hunt my place, I regret it.


----------



## redlevel

holton27596 said:


> I gave a young fellow permission to hunt my place. Said clearly, call me first. He called me once, and then I find out that he was in there almost every other day and was all over the neighbors properties. Then the next week a bunch of dog hunters were caught hunting the properties and had even cut the locks to get in . NO MORE PERMISSION. If you aint family or  friend don't even bother to ask.



Just another greedy landowner who doesn't want to share.  
When Bernie gets elected, everyone can hunt for free.
You'll learn to share with those folks who deserve a free
place to hunt.


----------



## RogerH

I hate hearing that since I rely on people like you to let me hunt hogs on their land.  You are right down the road from me, too bad it wasn't me you let hunt there.  We would both still be happy.  If you get over run with pigs look me up.  I even have an extra night vision set up.


----------



## holton27596

roger, you with pineridge?


----------



## RogerH

No sir, I'm not even sure what/who that is.  I have a few friends from church and in town that call when they have things tearing up their land.


----------



## RogerH

LOL, I just looked it up and see why you asked.  I'm not that Roger.


----------



## GLS

Here's an old one related to this topic:

The high school football coach and his assistant are out hunting pheasants after the end of the season. The team finished 2-7 and there's talk around town about finding new coaches. The coach tells his assistant that he's going to ask for permission at the Miller place. "Miller's on the school board. He's always been pretty straight with me. Maybe I can get some idea of whether we need to be looking for a job," he tells the assistant. "Just wait for me in the pickup."

Miller answers the door and they chat for a few minutes. "You're welcome to hunt any time," he says. "And don't you worry about your job. The board's behind you 100%. You flat didn't have the horses this season." The coach thanks the farmer. "But I do have a favor to ask you," he tells the coach. "There's an old horse out behind the barn. He's on his last legs, but I just can't bring myself to put him down. Would you shoot him for me?" Coach agrees . . . and the wheels begin to turn as he returns to his pickup.

"Well?" asks the assistant. "Yeah, we can hunt . . . but it's the last time, and Miller says we're both out of work next year. Boy, I'd like to get that jerk." About that time, they round the corner of the barn. "I'll fix him!" says the coach, and shoots the horse. At which point he hears shots from his assistant's gun. "I got two of his cows! Let's get the Dickens out of here!"


----------



## mose

^^^ Jerry Clower told it better, but good effort.


----------



## Livewildforlife

For as hard as it is to secure places to hunt especially if not talking with money. It truly leaves me almost speechless that it's hard for someone to respect a landowner and the stated rules.  I have treated every piece of property that I've hunted on as if it is a blessing and absolutely followed all rules to a T. Some people are plain just dumb and definitely have made it harder than ever on the sportsman left.


----------



## Swissbow

Wow, I don't blame you at all. It really gets me upset how some show no respect for the property owners land and rules. Specially since I've been looking for some land to hunt hog for a long time. I guess teaching and having respect these days is the same as common sense, a lost art.


----------



## jeepsterwannabe

redlevel said:


> Just another greedy landowner who doesn't want to share.
> When Bernie gets elected, everyone can hunt for free.
> You'll learn to share with those folks who deserve a free
> place to hunt.


----------



## Big_Country_311

I've been dog hunting for over 12 years. I learned from the beginning from the guys that got me into dog hunting that if you respect the landowners, they'll respect you. Dog hunters get a bad name because there are so many that don't care about respect. I believe respect is a big deal and think very highly of my name and do everything possible to keep it honest. I now have 1000s of acres to hunt because of the respect i show for the landowners/ lease holders. When i am on their property, i treat it as if it were mine. No littering, no tearing up property, i watch out after the land for trespassers or unwanted guest and inform the landowner if there is any. RESPECT is what is missing nowadays.


----------



## Cleankill47

I hate hearing things like this. It's those kinds of people who make everything harder than it should be for the average guy. I don't own a 4-wheeler, dirt bike, or anything else that tears up property. I don't take trash in with me, pick it up if I find it, check fences, close gates, and try to keep a count of animals when I see them. All I bring in with me is a daypack and shotgun, rifle, or bow, and even getting permission to hunt something as simple as rabbits is difficult to the point of almost not being worth it.

Sorry to hear about all the bad experiences. Nobody should have to worry about whether or not hunters will take care of the land they hunt. If more folks raised woodsmen this wouldn't be such a problem.


----------



## Barebowyer

well said


----------



## Big7

Uptonongood said:


> Makes absolutely perfect sense to me.  Sorry your kindness was abused like it was.



Been there, done that..

My Dad and Uncle still own what was my Grandparents
working farm.

It's loaded down with everything except hogs..

They are both to old to get out there much and neither is
really combative.

I'm just the opposite.

Have to go over there and jerk stands down
with my truck now and then.

Left a note on a truck a few times
(I knew who it was)

And... He knew it was me that bashed in all his windows and cut his tires.. (no joke)

He ain't been back since.


----------

